# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  ΕΚΛΟΓΕΣ - ΣΥΝΕΛΕΥΣΗ 2007

## bb_slave

Για να υπάρχει και εδώ:

ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 13/1/2007 στο πατάρι του 1900

στις 6 το απόγευμα...

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Βρήκατε και 'σεις μια ώρα!'

----------


## bb_slave

> Βρήκατε και 'σεις μια ώρα!'


τι ακριβώς σε χαλάει?

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Αν γινόταν να είναι μια ώρα αργότερα θα ήταν τζάμι!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alg0

> Αν γινόταν να είναι μια ώρα αργότερα θα ήταν τζάμι!


Πιστεψέ μας , και στις 7 να έρθεις ακόμα εκεί θα μας βρείς  ::

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Ναι αλλά θα χάσω μεγάλο μέρος της συζήτησης....  ::   ::

----------


## alg0

Η επόμενη συνάντηση του συλλόγου θα γίνει ημέρα ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ (μετα απο παράκληση ορισμένων μελών) ώρα 18:00 και χώρος το καφέ 1900.

Παρακαλούνται όλοι να φέρουν χρήματα για ανανέωση συνδρομής (20 ευρώ) ή για νέα εγγραφή 30 ευρώ.

Ειναι σημαντική η προσέλευση για να έχουμε απαρτία και να ψηφίσουμε για το νέο Δ.Σ.

----------


## homo

> Η επόμενη συνάντηση του συλλόγου θα γίνει ημέρα ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ


Ναι αλλά ποιά ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ?  ::

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Μάλλον σήμερα....  ::

----------


## homo

> Μάλλον σήμερα....


Και μένα η ίδια σκέψη πέρασε από το ... μυαλό μου?!  ::

----------

